# A question on the medical



## Tesseract (22 Feb 2015)

Not sure why my post was deleted with no indicatication why?  I took a lot of time on this and would appreciate a response.  Thank goodness I had it saved so here it is again.  If this is deleted again I would at least like to know why instead of just finding it disappeared.  Thanks.  


     Hello.  Thank you for taking the time to read my question.  I was employed at a company and after a few years I had a bad stretch with my father dying suddenly, my mother was diagnosed with stage 3 colon cancer, and on top of that some issues with my employers caused me to go on a medical leave to take some time to recoup.  

     My insurance required I see a therapist to continue my short term disability.  The therapist I was referred to specialised in Bi-Polar cases.  (Not at all why I was referred to him it was completely random)  This psychiatrist even had written several books and papers regarding the illness.  Well, not surprisingly, after asking me some qustions of a checklist (about twenty questions I kid you not), I was diagnosed as bipolar too!  I knew this was a crock, but if I disagreed he simply wouldn't have seen me and I would be back to work without having working through my issues.  So he prescribes me all sorts of pills, which of course never worked, because I'm not Bi-Polar.  But again I had to go through the motions.  If I refused I would have been cut off and had to go back to work and I needed some time to deal with my stressors.  So I was his guinea pig and was put on all sorts of combos of pills which never did anything besides make me feel like a zombie.  When I felt healthy enough, I returned to work.  I never saw the psychiatrist again, and stopped taking any and all pills.  This was over four years ago now.  

     I now see on my medical record that it shows I saw this doctor.  My question is, when my medical history is being looked into, and they see that I saw a psychiatrist who diagnosed me with BiPolar (all his clients were bipolar amazing huh?) and they see I was on meds, is there any point of even applying to the Canadian Forces?  Is this an immediate NO?  I did what my insurance company required of me to go on short term disability and unfortunately picked a doctor who offhandedly diagnosed me with this and it is now on my record.  I wish I never went to him, but I would never have forseen these consequences.  The fact that I have functioned for over four years afterward without a hiccup, pill-free, is pretty damning evidence that this 'doctor' hands out BiPolar disorders like candy, and I was never that in the first place.  

     Sorry for the huge post, but I wanted you to have a good idea of exactly where I am coming from here.  I don't think there is a way I can have this stricken from my medical files, so I'm at a loss of what to do.


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Feb 2015)

Are you referring to your question here, where it was moved to the Enrolment Medical board:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/118089/post-1353524.html#msg1353524 (now removed as a duplicate)

The *Ask a CAF Recruiter* section is for question on the recruitment process. Any an all questions regarding individual medial cases get the same answer:

*Only by completing the medical review process can you be sure of getting a formal answer to your question. No-one here can judge the existence or severity of your condition or what its effects may be in training or on operations for any trade. The CAF, for reasons you can imagine, will necessarily approach any such assessment with caution to minimize risks to you, and eventually, others.*


----------



## Tesseract (22 Feb 2015)

Sorry I just saw how to go to profile and do a search for previous posts.  I thought it was deleted.  :
My bad thanks for the reply though.  You can delete this multiple post if you like.  Thanks.

Tesseract


----------

